# 9 month old cockatiel has laid an egg



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My 9 month old cockatiel has laid an egg - infertile as she is way too young to mate. I have read through the sticky articles, however, I am confused as to whether I should remove or keep the egg in the cage? She currently shares a cage with my new cockatiel, who is only 12 weeks old. Should I separate them? 
Any advice would be great. She must have laid it today. 

Thanks.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Do not remove it, it will make her replace the ones that you took

She can mate at this age it's just not recommended 
If there's any chance that it is fertile that the choice is up to you whether you want chicks or not


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I have left the egg in the cage. It is definitely not fertile as she has not mated yet. Should I separate her from the baby cockatiel. She is not currently aggressive, however I have noticed she is not as 'friendly' as she normally is.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Unless she views the other cockatiel as a mate, I would separate them. She might protect the entire cage like it is her nest and attack any intruders.

Just to be clear, she should not have a nest box ever, unless you want her to breed. Some people think all birds need a nest to sleep in.


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks. There is no nest box in the cage and I don't think she views the baby cockatiel as her mate - she is actually bonded to me and still getting to know the new cockatiel. She is showing no interest in the egg today and is not acting aggressive in any way.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Try hormonal reductions it will help
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Despite hormonal reduction strategies and moving her cage into another room, she has laid another egg. This egg is also in tact and there appears to be no health problems. She is not paying attention to either of the eggs - is this normal? She is still acting fairly 'normal' - no aggression towards me or the other cockatiel in the cage.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, that seems so young to be laying already. I had no idea they could at 9 months. Mica is only 9 months :0


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It usually takes about 2 weeks for the hormone reduction to kick in. Don't give up yet!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Some cockatiels won't sit on the eggs until they have a full clutch, or maybe she abounded the egg because its not fertile 

Hormones reductions will take some time for the hen to realize its not breeding season, so it may take some time


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

After laying two eggs, it now appears that she has stopped. Hormone reduction strategies seemed to have worked. She is not paying any attention at all to the eggs.

Edited to say that she has just tipped the eggs out of the little container they were housed in - does this mean she has rejected them?


----------

